# I can skim coat that wall in less then 10 minutes!



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

Sir Mixalot you need to try the Master of Plaster product someone with your skills could about double your profits with the product. Don't let the cost scare you off before i retired i was getting any where from $9.50 per Sq. /Ft. up to $ 12.50 Sq. / Ft. for two base coats & a smooth finish. Depending on height & scaffolding required. You can use a Magnesium Slicker and cover 42 inches in one stroke also filling in low spots. for a high polish finish mist with water from a spray bottle or use a blister brush the finish will shine.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 17, 2011)

Looks very good! I have a whole house which I need to go through and re-sink the nails (they are all in pairs) and skim all the walls, repair some outside corners, etc.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

ClarenceBauer said:


> Sir Mixalot you need to try the Master of Plaster product someone with your skills could about double your profits with the product. Don't let the cost scare you off before i retired i was getting any where from $9.50 per Sq. /Ft. up to $ 12.50 Sq. / Ft. for two base coats & a smooth finish. Depending on height & scaffolding required. You can use a Magnesium Slicker and cover 42 inches in one stroke also filling in low spots. for a high polish finish mist with water from a spray bottle or use a blister brush the finish will shine.


Yes. I have a slicker too. Finally someone calls it that. I usually get corrected and told it's a Darby mate! Hahaha. 

Really, I just wanted to do a video to help all the Do it Yourselfer's out there. I get so many questions on Youtube about skim coating, that I thought this project was a good opportunity to show the process of skimming a wall. 

So, maybe a motivated DIY'er can get an otherwise ugly wall back to it's original luster. :thumbup:

Take care, -Paul


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

cleveman said:


> Looks very good! I have a whole house which I need to go through and re-sink the nails (they are all in pairs) and skim all the walls, repair some outside corners, etc.


Thank you so much @cleveman !:thumbup1:
Oh, skim coating a whole sounds like fun. If I had a whole house to skim coat, I would use the old paint roller trick to make it go a lot quicker.:yes:


----------



## flipflopper (Apr 5, 2016)

Definitely learned a lot. I know enough to know how much experience you have. Wish I could say this would only take me 10 minutes. More like 100.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

flipflopper said:


> Definitely learned a lot. I know enough to know how much experience you have. Wish I could say this would only take me 10 minutes. More like 100.


Thats awesome @flipflopper!:thumbup:
Skim coating a wall might take you longer than me. But, with these videos you now have the skills to skim coat your walls on your own.:thumbsup: 
Take care, -Paul


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

SirMixAlot, you never disappoint with your videos. If I don't make it to Heaven, I know what I'll be doing in the "other place." Skim-coating. Do I like the final results of doing it? Sure. But what an ugly, dirty, rotten job it is to get to the finished product. At least your videos make it LOOK like fun.


----------



## christoff (Feb 26, 2008)

Gymschu said:


> SirMixAlot, you never disappoint with your videos. If I don't make it to Heaven, I know what I'll be doing in the "other place." Skim-coating. Do I like the final results of doing it? Sure. But what an ugly, dirty, rotten job it is to get to the finished product. At least your videos make it LOOK like fun.


You do have a good point but I as well enjoy my finished product.


----------



## nerelda (Jan 27, 2020)

I know this is an older thread, but I wanted to stop by and say thank you so much for it! I learned a lot in this video and can't wait to use it! We have some horribly damaged walls in our home and I spent HOURS on the small bathroom alone that we are finishing up just to make the walls look presentable. We still have the rest of the house to do. I'm planning on using these tips on the next room and cannot wait to see the outcome!


----------

